# Rubber Asphalt Track Surface



## 'couv (Oct 12, 2015)

Hoping to get some feedback on what options are out there for painting lines a rubber asphalt track surface. I'm in the pacific northwest and with our weather, lines on these tracks do not last much more than one season.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

'couv said:


> Hoping to get some feedback on what options are out there for painting lines a rubber asphalt track surface. I'm in the pacific northwest and with our weather, lines on these tracks do not last much more than one season.


Epoxy road paint. Nothing will last long, this should last longer than a year or two


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Latex traffic marking or exterior house paint. Concerned that solvent based coatings may be more noble to and dissolve whatever holds the rubber together.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Of corse my answer would be ....
Breakthrough


----------

